# Banned from Clutchfans?



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

Sorry, off topic here. 


I am a contributing member at clutchfans.net and all of a sudden i can't log on anymore since this morning. I don't recall doing anything to be banned for. I know some of you guys are also clutchfans members, my monikor is Tyler Durden over there, do you guys have any ideas on why the heck i was banned?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TylerDurdun</b>!
> Sorry, off topic here.
> 
> 
> I am a contributing member at clutchfans.net and all of a sudden i can't log on anymore since this morning. I don't recall doing anything to be banned for. I know some of you guys are also clutchfans members, my monikor is Tyler Durden over there, do you guys have any ideas on why the heck i was banned?


Aren't you a contributing member? Email clutch about it... I can still log in.


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

I have emailed him but with no response. I'm not sure what all this is about, and it surely would suck to be banned after contributing to the site. And above all, not knowing why you are banned. At least have the decency to inform me why you're kicking me out after i've already handed money to you out of my own free will.

Ming Bling, what's you handle over there? Could you look around, or ask around as to why i seem to be banned? That would be a big favor. 


Thanks.

TD


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

one of my friends was banned there not long ago cuz he started a thread like"who has a bigger dick,Yao or Shaq?":uhoh: 
he had emailed the mod,but seems no answer so far.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> one of my friends was banned there not long ago cuz he started a thread like"who has a bigger dick,Yao or Shaq?":uhoh:
> he had emailed the mod,but seems no answer so far.


What was his defense?

Tyler, I will ask around and get back to you.


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks. What name do you post under over there? 

I have been critical of some of the mass hysteria going on lately, but if i am banned because of that, it would be ridiculous. 

In particular, i have recently argued with SamFisher, and made a bet with Roc Paint, who says the Rockets won't make the playoffs under JVG. There is alot of arguing going on over there everyday, and as a contributing member, i would expect at least a warning if indeed i was banned for my critical posting style. To let me post the same way for months, then out of the blue ban me, is nothing short of indecent, especially when i've forked over my own hard earned money.

There are alot of people complaining on that site about the stricked encorcment of late, especially in light of recent bannings of alot of old-time, highly reguarded members. MacBeth is one example that i would love to have back. However, i have never been one of those who complained. But in light of recent events, if indeed i am banned, and indeed no one tells me why, no one returns my emails, well... to say the least, i would be royally pissed off. And join the club.




PS. Is Smeggy's site still down? I can't seem to get on there. I usually just lurk, since it seems to be a gathering ground for a bunch of bitter CF.net rejects(insightful and knowledgeable rejects), but i guess i am now one of them. Funny how that site's quality of posts is much higher than CF itself, makes you wonder what kind of people Clutch is banning.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TylerDurdun</b>!
> Thanks. What name do you post under over there?


I don't post there, I just browse. My sn is TeamYaoX.

I believe this is what pissed off the mods:



> Ok. What a waste of time. My time. Your time. Everybody's time. Therefore, after replying to this post, i am going to, like everyone else, ignore you. Now, in no way do i go around ignoring and dissing every person that i don't agree with, but when i do do that, its a hint to that person. His posts are trash. Case in point:
> 
> You wrote a whole post, with hundreds of words, statistics, and your own meticulously thought out deductions, to prove that other point guards are better than ours.
> 
> No. ****. Sherlock.





> You are idiotic beyond humanly capacity. I marvel at your ineptitude in reading comprehension, Oh great Ape Man.


Can't say that to someone who has 7866 posts, I guess.


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

Haha...

I can't?? We're all adults here, shouldn't be so sensitive. However i do see your point. Still, i posted that a few days ago, a warning would have been nice. But in any case, i guess that was a little over the top, and i'll go apologize...

Wok wok wok...



Hey maybe this is just some elaborate hoax and i'm not banned at all. What are the chances of that, still? :no:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

OMG, I'm missing all of the good stuff! lol. I refuse to pay to chat on a mb though.


----------

